# Hoyt Vector Turbo Trouble



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried to help another guy out who was looking at a Vector I believe. I got called "sh*t for brains" by another member because I stated how I switched to a Limbdriver on my CRX because of contact caused by the QAD hitting the stupidly designed shelf on the Hoyt bows. I hate the thick launcher on the QAD. The LD has a low profile launcher that doesn't get in the way. It looks like a ton of people are happy with their QAD rests on their Hoyts but, I just couldn't stand how the "V" shaped shelf on my Hoyt prevented the launcher from dropping all the way. Good luck bud.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Going to try paper tune this morning.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Paper Test
Got bare shaft nock height right, couldn't quite get left tear out. Bad tear with fletched arrow found contact. Raised up arrow rest so that it clears the shelf (a little higher than bieger hole) and raised d loop. Flight is alot better and re done walk back and got to move rest a little closer to centre but still to the right and slight contact on silent shelf. ATA is the same both sides. I guess I would like to get the rest closer to centre and stiil maintane perfect walk tune.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

This is what I would do.

Get the nock point back to 1/8" above berger. Orientate the arrow 90 degree to the string

Intruduce more left cam lean. Take maybe one to two full turns out of the right yoke.

Then wind the controll probably 2 to 3 full turns and time with the buss if you have room on the ATA to do that

Eyeball your arrow with the string and move the rest left so that the string centre pass a tine bit left of centre of the cam groove when arrow and string line up. Set up your sight so that the pins show just to the left of the string.

Check arrow orientation again

and see what happens.

I think you have too little left cam lean and your cams are not orientated correct.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Boogels, Draw stop timming was perfect straight from the box, as for the yolk the left side has only one or two turns in it and the right side it twisted right up. ATA is 35 5/16" both sides and draw weight maxes out at 74.3lb. wound back 1 1/4 turns to get 70.3lb.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Brett,

Check visualy if the fletching will clear the rest. Just nock an arrow and pin it down at the height the arrow will be at full draw and make an assumption. Will it still clear the rest when at 1/8" above Berger?

Some may argue that a Hoyt still shoot with a nock higher than 1/8" but to me its a no.

If the rest is the problem and it prevent you from using a nock point 1/8" and lower then I suggest you use another type of rest.

Regarding the 4# over the max. It can be a too long bowstring. That also pile up #'s but you got to measure that to be sure.

While doiing that also measure the controll cable and time again with the bus.

Winding the controll now will decrease #'s and winding the bus will increase it so on #'s and ATA there will be a very small difference.

Usually an arrow driving into the rest tells me one should wind the bus and controll and together with your higher that 1/8" nock point is a classic case, if of course the culprit is not your rest. With you actually above max poundage I will advise you to first check string and cable length and work from there.

My brand new Alpha Elite was also way off on string and cable lengths. That made me believe I pull 10# more that the bow was set on. Measuring the string and cables and getting the cam orientation rite made it feel I draw less that it was set on while maintaining IBO speed

Unfortunately we dont know the ATA because the tune charts is not up yet.


----------



## bowmanxx (Feb 4, 2009)

Get rid of that full containment arm. I removed it on my 2011 element as soon as i got it and had no problems tuning. On my new RKT element I couldnt get rid of a left tear. Cut off the containment arm this morning. PERFECT BULLET HOLES!


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Thats interesting I didn't think of contact with the top arm. Cheers


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Boogels, I didn't think to check string cable measurements, because the draw stop timming and draw length feel great. Rang the pro shop this morning and they said I could be under spined GTHP7595 have been great for my past bows, Trykon, Katera and Maxxis31. I'm sure my nock height is good now the contact is on the vertical part of the riser, so going up or down won't rectify it. Cheers


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

You should be shooting a .300 spined arrow cut at 27.5" with a 100gr tip if I go with what OT2 say for an Alphaburner for hunting and cut at 29" for target.

I guess for the VT it will be more or less the same thing.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Tried heavier spined arrows GT22 series pro, no difference in walk back. When measuring strings how much tension do stretch them out with and do you measure from outside of string loops?


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

Suppose to be 100lbs. Measure insides of loops. I hook mine round 6" nails and pull them tight by hand and measure outsides of nails. It gets the job properly done also.


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

I went back to paper tuning, and tried giving the yolk a twist, after twisting the wrong side and making it worse I have now got bullet holes. When it stops raining I'll do another walk back. Thanks Boogles I have just done what you said to do in your first reply.


----------



## Boogels (Jan 4, 2008)

That's good news!

When you are satisfied that your cam lean and cam orientation are ok mark your cams with a pencil boths sides of the limbs on both top and bottom cam.

The strings you have on there will stretch and your perfectly in tune bow will become untuned very soon till the strings stop stretching.

Use the markings to get on track very quick.


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is why you're having trouble.... Look at that Hoyt cam dance :tongue:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

jackhorner said:


> Thanks Boogels, Draw stop timming was perfect straight from the box, as for the yolk the left side has only one or two turns in it and the right side it twisted right up. ATA is 35 5/16" both sides and draw weight maxes out at 74.3lb. wound back 1 1/4 turns to get 70.3lb.


That bow will shoot MUCH better and give you less tuning fits with your ATA not set the same. You actually want your sight side to be longer then the other side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackhorner (Nov 7, 2006)

Kade said:


> That bow will shoot MUCH better and give you less tuning fits with your ATA not set the same. You actually want your sight side to be longer then the other side
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I was a bit nervous about twisting the yolk but I'm glad I did.


----------

